# Species Diversity Within the UK Hobby



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Announcement of the new podcast, I am very excited and we already have a prospectus list of guests ahead of us! Focusing on highlighting species diversity and whos working with what in the UK hobby. Lets talk about the niche and nerdy! See the trailer here:


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I can think of a few people who would be great to see on here. Al Stotton would be a great one to have on, for example.


----------

